# Help Plan My Trip? ;]



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to be going to the Scarborough area somewhere around the 27th of this month. I don't know which stores to go to first. I'll be leaving from Heartland. The stores that I want to go to because of the reviews:

1. Menagerie
2. Frank's
3. Lucky's

What other fish stores are worth going to?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Freshwater or Saltwater? Fish, coral or plants - what are you after? We can help you better after you specify.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Freshwater fish, maybe some killis (so definitely Frank's) and some nice bettas. I guess I should look at plants too.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Plants, no one beats Menagerie (aka Harold's ), and lately he's been bringing in some REALLY neat FW stuff - snails, shrimp and fish. I've never been to Frank's, but I've heard nothing but good things.

BA Scarborough is probably the only Big Al's I'd hit up - they occaisionally have something neat (FW) there, and their plant selection is pretty decent.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Plants, no one beats Menagerie (aka Harold's ), and lately he's been bringing in some REALLY neat FW stuff - snails, shrimp and fish. I've never been to Frank's, but I've heard nothing but good things.
> 
> BA Scarborough is probably the only Big Al's I'd hit up - they occaisionally have something neat (FW) there, and their plant selection is pretty decent.


Don't make Harold log on and tell you it's Garren's   .
Menagerie, Franks are both 10/10 both for their fish and the knowledge of the people who run them.

Menagerie and Frank's are the only two LFS's I'd really say I feel comfortable buying fish these days. I can't make it to Frank's because it's too far so I'd have to bum a ride but I did go once and it's really impressive albeit small.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

NAFB is good too.  And even if you (like me) have no saltwater tanks, it's fun to look at their salty stuff.

W


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

In terms of plants, I agree with people Menagerie, but surprisingly, BA Scarborough has a nice selection of healthy plants too. Better quality than all other BA's and big box stores I've seen.


----------

